# p0299?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorry, can't really say that it _"...might NOT be..."_ so. Taking it to your dealership for confirmation is probably your best bet.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh nooo!!! First question, it is a 2011 model with the engine made in Austria? I hope not! If you are push the gas to maximum and your car doesn’t have power over 2000 RPM and if doing this you can see blue-white smoke behind your car…..then this it is! Do you have Trifecta on it?


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

What I thought was kinda weird was my gas mileage was improving since yesterday. No smoke show of oil in the rear view mirror either. After calming down a bit now, I remember the other instances had misfire codes as well as P0299. All I have is 1 code, thats it. Then this hit me....hey, where is my oil rag?









I always check my oil level every time I fill up and I kept the rag folded and placed just to the right of hood latch. What do you guys think of that?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I could drive my car without any problem keeping it under 2000 rpm. Of course driving like that gave me fuel improvement too. But if you don’t see any smoke and don’t feel any power lose you may have something else. Keep us updated.


----------



## garrettb1 (Feb 21, 2012)

sounds to me that you need a new rag and a screwdriver to check your intake out.


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

The intake draws air from the latch area...


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

Haven't found time to pull my front bumper cover off yet. I have a K&N Intake ordered that should show up on wednesday, so I was thinking of just installing that to see if that takes care of airflow problem.


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

After installing the K&N the code no longer shows itself. Boosts all the up to 21 lbs now! Whoever the K&N was loud wasn't kidding!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah it is nice, I have it to. Assuming you have the tune(21psi).. make sure you data log a 0-60 run or something. Not long after I installed mine I checked for codes and found the P0171 Lean code. Turns out the intakes are skewing the MAF sensors, so some air is sneaking past and not gettong measured. Vince cn take care of it though.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Yeah it is nice, I have it to. Assuming you have the tune(21psi).. make sure you data log a 0-60 run or something. Not long after I installed mine I checked for codes and found the P0171 Lean code. Turns out the intakes are skewing the MAF sensors, so some air is sneaking past and not gettong measured. Vince cn take care of it though.


So from this statement are you saying unless I have the tune I may see codes pop up ?

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I had a code pop up on mine from the intake.


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought that the K&N didn't require any adjustments to our tunes?


----------

